# Savage 30 30



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Just got a Savage 30 30 for hunting. I was so excited to see a savage for sale. Real good price too. I cant wait to go sight it in.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Bolt action or pump? Either one is a fine rifle. I've owned three of the model 340's and every one was a tack driver. Get some extra magazines for faster reloads if you use it for self-defense.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice Round and a good gun!


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I plan on getting more magazines for it. It is bolt action. I just need to get some practice on it. Shoots real good. Going to start tomorrow.


----------



## GreyWolfAlpha (Aug 21, 2011)

*Rear Sight Model 340*

Hey Guys,

Need a little help. I have a model 340 that I inherited from my Father. The old sight was the Dockendorf that had the wheel to adjust for elevation. That sight broke long ago and my Father had it replaced with the leaf type.

Does anyone know where to find this type of sight? I would love to restore it.

My Father bought this rifle while in the Army stationed in West Germany for $90 at the post exchange and yes this was years ago. In the Sixties I believe.

If you need a pic of the sight I attach it if need be.

I'm going to take it hunting for the first time in years. I think it would make my Father smile.

Thanks for any help. I have looked for a few years and most of the gunsmiths in my are don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Lyman should make a similar peep type sight for that rifle.


----------

